# push to choke button



## Mike461x0 (Mar 18, 2019)

My ski and troll has an evinrude switch panel on the dash and I can't figure out what two of the items are. The top left is a light that isn't actually connected to anything. The bottom left is labeled 'Choke' but the end is broken off. Does the choke button there a momentary type switch that has to be held in or just an on/off type? Is the light supposed to be connected to the choke, so you would know it's on? Really hard to find info about these on google.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Mike461x0 (Mar 19, 2019)

So I took the choke switch apart and it's a momentary type, just like the starter button. I can rebuild it. Still need to figure out what the light hooks up to. With the choke being momentary it wouldn't make sense to have an indicator on it. With no altenator on the motor I'm not sure it should be on the main power switch either. 
I did get started on a new switch plate. It'll be aluminum and I just need the practice on the mill controls so decided to make one.


----------



## maintenanceguy (Mar 19, 2019)

Sounds like you figured it out but the choke button is a a momentary contact and connects to a choke solenoid in the motor. I have never seen a light connected to this circuit. The light might be a warning light. If it's an older 2 stroke motor, it could be a high temperature alarm. If it's a newer 4 stroke, it could be high temp or low oil pressure. Follow the wire back to the motor and I have a feeling you'll find it connected to a sensor.


----------



## Mike461x0 (Mar 20, 2019)

After taking it apart, the light has 'HOT' embossed in the end. Thinking high temp is what it was for.
I got the new plate made. Now I just have to finish rebuilding the choke switch. I know a new one is easier but I'm having a blast with mills and lathes and school only has six weeks left.
Mike


----------



## jethro (Apr 1, 2019)

That looks awesome!


----------



## richg99 (Apr 2, 2019)

Great job on the plate, and on your sleuthing. You are learning well.


----------

